# Anti-IBS



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Hello. I'm doing an argumentative research paper on IBS...that it IS real. There are a lot of doctors, teachers, and people in my life that have told me it is not. But is there published information on this? Has anybody ever come across an article or anything that has said, "IBS is not real..."? I have to have articles that show the OPPOSITE side of my argument, and I'm having trouble.


----------



## marmur1 (Apr 17, 2003)

Unfortunately, I haven't read anything that discounted IBS as a real issue. But like you, I have had plenty of experiences with people who say that it's all in my head! Good luck, and I hope you find some hard evidence of ignorance... we all know it's out there!!!


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I was always told by my doctors that IBS means that there is no visible problem in the colon to explain the symptoms,however they are very real


----------



## Superchick (Nov 23, 2003)

Hey... I know of an article that talks about the drs attitudes on IBS and gives percentages of how many think it is real. It's title is "General practitioner and hospital specialist attitudes to functional gastrointestinal disorders" and it's in "Alimentary Pharmacology & Therapeutics." 17(5). 1st March 2003 2003. 651-654.I don't know if this is of any help, but good luck with your project!


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

MARMUR1: Yes, I was hoping I could call those silly doctors and friends and interview them...hehehe...BEWITCHED: Thank you for this angle! I had not thought about it, but it was really helpful!SUPERCHICK: You are indeed Super! Thank you so much!!


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

This is annoying,but I did see an article a while ago against the introduction of lotronex into Australia because "Drs. were convincing their patients they had a disease that didn't exist- IBS " Someone else may have seen it? I'll continue looking.Gilly


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Ok don't know how useful it is and since my son has changed things on the computer I can't find the direct link..It is an article at smh.com.au on April2002 (Sydney morning herald)called Illness exaggerated as companies strive to sell more drugs. Infuriating!gilly


----------

